# My Equipment



## AtvPlowboy (Sep 7, 2013)

Just wanted to share my equipment for this up comming season. The first is a 2004 Yamaha Rhino 660 with a 72" Denali plow. The second is a 2006 Yamaha Wolverine 450 with a 50" Warn provantage. Both have strobes and LEDs all around to let people know where I am. Any input or questions would be appreciated


----------



## AtvPlowboy (Sep 7, 2013)

Trying to upload pictures


----------



## Chevy2500 (Jan 4, 2016)

Sounds like nice stuff, would like to see some pics!


----------



## AtvPlowboy (Sep 7, 2013)

I also have a small trailer and a 24" craftsmen snow blower (BTW in only 16 been doing this for two years this is the first season with my rhino


----------



## AtvPlowboy (Sep 7, 2013)

https://flic.kr/p/CmBhUY\


----------



## AtvPlowboy (Sep 7, 2013)

https://flic.kr/p/D9xX6h\


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I think you'll like using the Rhino, I know I like using my UTV, it's nice staying warm and dry.
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/0h4ctkIeHhwM0CBQ44hMUB6vzarimxSAM43pPIF5UUz?v=grid&ref_=cd_ph_share_link_copy

Riding in the woods with it ain't bad either 
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/vCvFCZp9ct3O7qU8g4qhOEJenDHh1QpT4zfleDZBUNh?v=grid&ref_=cd_ph_share_link_copy


----------

